# How can I improve the humidor seal?



## djangos

New to the forums here. And to cigar smoking....

I have an 'old world' humidor from CI that I bought about 4 months ago. I use the heartfelt 70 for humidification. Initially when I received the humidor I seasoned it for two days with keeping a wet sponge in it. I did nto wipe down the interiors. It was holding humidity fine untill a few days ago when the humidity level started to drop dramatically. I sprayed the beads and now I find that the beads are changing color (becoming more opaque) real fast compared to before.

I did the paper/dollar test again and it seems like the seal is now not as good as before. Is there something that I can do to improve this? Any help would be useful. 

Thank you!


----------



## Rock31

Can try some weather sealing on it...or just get yourself a cooler


----------



## teedles915

I am no expert here but having seasoned a couple of humis now and read through numerous articles on how to do it, hopefully I can help.

My initial thought is maybe the humi wasn't completed seasoned. All a hygrometer gives you is a reading of the moisture in the air inside the humidor, it isn't a reading of how much moisture is in the wood. I would think seasoning for a couple days would be very close to not doing it long enough. If your humi wasn't seasoned properly once the cigars started sucking in moisture they could quite possibly be pulling what little bit of moisture the wood had in it. This would cause the wood to shrink meaning the seal would not be as good as it was when the wood was swolen (wet.) My first suggestion would be to re season the humi using the method shown here
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html
If that doesn't work there are a few tricks that can help. Weather stripping is what a lot of people use and help a lot. Another cheaper option is to run a layer of electrical tape around the seal, just enough to make the seal tighter.

I'm sure some more experienced brothers will have some better info than mine to help you out too. Good luck.


----------



## djangos

Thanks for the info. I looked at weather stripping and there seem to be several kinds out there.....is there a preference?

Also the cooler idea has been brewing in my head for quite a while and after seeing so many on these posts I think it is a great idea, but I don't want to abandon my first humidor...



teedles915 said:


> I am no expert here but having seasoned a couple of humis now and read through numerous articles on how to do it, hopefully I can help.
> 
> My initial thought is maybe the humi wasn't completed seasoned. All a hygrometer gives you is a reading of the moisture in the air inside the humidor, it isn't a reading of how much moisture is in the wood. I would think seasoning for a couple days would be very close to not doing it long enough. If your humi wasn't seasoned properly once the cigars started sucking in moisture they could quite possibly be pulling what little bit of moisture the wood had in it. This would cause the wood to shrink meaning the seal would not be as good as it was when the wood was swolen (wet.) If that doesn't work there are a few tricks that can help. Weather stripping is what a lot of people use and help a lot. Another cheaper option is to run a layer of electrical tape around the seal, just enough to make the seal tighter.
> 
> I'm sure some more experienced brothers will have some better info than mine to help you out too. Good luck.


----------



## teedles915

djangos said:


> Thanks for the info. I looked at weather stripping and there seem to be several kinds out there.....is there a preference?
> 
> Also the cooler idea has been brewing in my head for quite a while and after seeing so many on these posts I think it is a great idea, but I don't want to abandon my first humidor...


I have personally have three storage devices (thats if you don't count the two travel devices) a cooler, a waxing moon humidor, and my orignal humi I received a few years ago as a Christmas present from my mom. The orignal one is not the greatest humi ever, in fact I can never seem to get it above 55% or so. But liek you I could not bring myself to gid rid of it so my current set up is....

Cooler- Boxes or 5packs that I want to let get some extended rest.
Waxing Moon Humidor- Cigars that are in my current rotation (usually cigars that I have just received and want to try of ones that have rested in my cooler for a while)
First Humi- I use this to keep a week or week and halfs worth of cigars in. i smoke from this one, and use it as a dry box.

Something like this might work for you, it allows you to use your first humi without having to depend on it for long term storage.


----------



## chasingstanley

I read somewhere here a while back some folks use bees wax around the seal?


----------



## djangos

Thanks TW! After officially hitting the 'slope' last month and several sticks already in makeshift tupperdors, I think I am getting me a cooler tomorrow.... I think in the meanwhile I will research a little more into the weather tape for the first one....

BTW congratulations on owning a WM humidor! Those things are sweet! What is your number so that I can take a look on the site and drool over it!


----------



## djangos

chasingstanley said:


> I read somewhere here a while back some folks use bees wax around the seal?


Interesting Idea.....will look into this as well. Thanks!


----------



## teedles915

djangos said:


> Thanks TW! After officially hitting the 'slope' last month and several sticks already in makeshift tupperdors, I think I am getting me a cooler tomorrow.... I think in the meanwhile I will research a little more into the weather tape for the first one....
> 
> BTW congratulations on owning a WM humidor! Those things are sweet! What is your number so that I can take a look on the site and drool over it!


Don't wanna thread jack but since you asked, here's some pics for ya.


----------



## Tman

I'm just saying this based on my own experience, but I have tried wiping the inside the humidor very lightly with paper towel soaked with distilled water. Once the humidor soaks up the moisture, the seal seems to have swelled enough to get a better seal.

What humidity are you able to keep in the humidor? Personally, I don't see anything wrong with keeping the humidor at 65%. You might just need more beads IF (and that is a big if) you are sticking to using HF beads too.


----------



## djangos

I have actually tried to wipe down the area around the seal, yesterday, but no go, The RH now stays around 59-60%, the curious thing is that it doesn't dip any further.

I have around a half pound of HF beads in it.....way more than recommended...



Tman said:


> I'm just saying this based on my own experience, but I have tried wiping the inside the humidor very lightly with paper towel soaked with distilled water. Once the humidor soaks up the moisture, the seal seems to have swelled enough to get a better seal.
> 
> What humidity are you able to keep in the humidor? Personally, I don't see anything wrong with keeping the humidor at 65%. You might just need more beads IF (and that is a big if) you are sticking to using HF beads too.


----------



## djangos

teedles915 said:


> Don't wanna thread jack but since you asked, here's some pics for ya.


That is too awesome for words!!:dr Thanks a lot for the pictures!! And I see KL..... maybe that is the way to go. But too little space in my humidor for that.


----------



## Tman

djangos said:


> That is too awesome for words!!:dr Thanks a lot for the pictures!! And I see KL..... maybe that is the way to go. But too little space in my humidor for that.


I know what you mean. I know it might be a crap shoot, but would you consider using gel humidifier? They tend to hold tons of water for a small volume and it just might work better for your situation.


----------



## djangos

Tman said:


> I know what you mean. I know it might be a crap shoot, but would you consider using gel humidifier? They tend to hold tons of water for a small volume and it just might work better for your situation.


Good idea, I will get some tomorrow and try that while I am working on the seal... As much as I don't want to switch from the beads...


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> New to the forums here. And to cigar smoking....
> 
> I have an 'old world' humidor from CI that I bought about 4 months ago. I use the heartfelt 70 for humidification. Initially when I received the humidor I seasoned it for two days with keeping a wet sponge in it. I did nto wipe down the interiors. It was holding humidity fine untill a few days ago when the humidity level started to drop dramatically. I sprayed the beads and now I find that the beads are changing color (becoming more opaque) real fast compared to before.
> 
> I did the paper/dollar test again and it seems like the seal is now not as good as before. Is there something that I can do to improve this? Any help would be useful.
> 
> Thank you!


Have you salt tested the hydro? I would def recomend that. 2 days also did seem a little quick for seasoning as has been already stated. I would maybe re season with the salt tested hydro and take your time while doing it. In most cases it takes between 7 to 14 days depending on you climate to get you humidor to abrorb enough H2O to be steady.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Have you salt tested the hydro? I would def recomend that. 2 days also did seem a little quick for seasoning as has been already stated. I would maybe re season with the salt tested hydro and take your time while doing it. In most cases it takes between 7 to 14 days depending on you climate to get you humidor to abrorb enough H2O to be steady.


I just re calibrated my hygros yesterday with the salt test....they were all within one percent of 75%. But I will take your advice and re season the humidor. Thanks!


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> I just re calibrated my hygros yesterday with the salt test....they were all within one percent of 75%. But I will take your advice and re season the humidor. Thanks!


If you want to see how accurate you are at 70% take some of your beeds and do the same test you did with your salt. As for the seasoning just follow Herf 'n turfs threat on it. It's what I've recommended to all my buds. Worked like a charm for me and several on PUFF.

Good luck with it. Hope it helps.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> If you want to see how accurate you are at 70% take some of your beeds and do the same test you did with your salt. As for the seasoning just follow Herf 'n turfs threat on it. It's what I've recommended to all my buds. Worked like a charm for me and several on PUFF.
> 
> Good luck with it. Hope it helps.


The hygro is in with the beads and the humi is being reseasoned as we speak.....Thanks!

As I got all the cigars out, I decided to smoke my first Oliva MB 3.....man great smoke!! Now I am light headed.....paired well with fizzeiwig ale!


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> The hygro is in with the beads and the humi is being reseasoned as we speak.....Thanks!
> 
> As I got all the cigars out, I decided to smoke my first Oliva MB 3.....man great smoke!! Now I am light headed.....paired well with fizzeiwig ale!


I've been looking forward to that same Oliva Mb III. Hoping to get it in this weekend. I'm Glad to hear you enjoyed it. Seems to be the over all thoughts on this cigar.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> I've been looking forward to that same Oliva Mb III. Hoping to get it in this weekend. I'm Glad to hear you enjoyed it. Seems to be the over all thoughts on this cigar.


You will love it....next in line for me is the Diesel UC. A little scared as I hear it is very potent and I am really new to this and probably the MB3 was only medium bodied....ainkiller:


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> You will love it....next in line for me is the Diesel UC. A little scared as I hear it is very potent and I am really new to this and probably the MB3 was only medium bodied....ainkiller:


I recently tried the Diesel UC. As far as I was concerned it wasn't as strong as many have labled it to be. For the price point I thought it was a great buy tho. If you've enjoyed any of the Penn. Broadleaf sticks that have already been released you'll enjoy this one.

Just make sure you eat within the hour of detonation and you should be perfectly fine brother.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> I recently tried the Diesel UC. As far as I was concerned it wasn't as strong as many have labled it to be. For the price point I thought it was a great buy tho. If you've enjoyed any of the Penn. Broadleaf sticks that have already been released you'll enjoy this one.
> 
> Just make sure you eat within the hour of detonation and you should be perfectly fine brother.


I will try it on Sunday and let you know.... I will be sure to eat something before and after the 'detonation'


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> I will try it on Sunday and let you know.... I will be sure to eat something before and after the 'detonation'


I'm actually about to have another one tonight. It's cold outside tonight but my buddy wantsto give it a try and hell I always seem to be down for a cigarthese days.

I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> I'm actually about to have another one tonight. It's cold outside tonight but my buddy wantsto give it a try and hell I always seem to be down for a cigarthese days.
> 
> I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


That is the same way I feel lately..... I am down for a cigar any time, in fact i smoked the MB3 in a 36 deg weather in my hoodie..... people were looking at me as though I had lost it....


----------



## maxwell62

"That is the same way I feel lately..... I am down for a cigar any time, in fact i smoked the MB3 in a 36 deg weather in my hoodie..... people were looking at me as though I had lost it...."
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
If you'd only been dressed in a light T shirt, shorts & sandals they'd not even looked at you.
Anyway...they must not have been BOTLs if they found it at all strange.:smoke:
Heck, they don't know what they're missing, aside from hypothermia.
Bob.
(maxwell62):crazy:


----------



## maxwell62

Forgot to mention this in prior post.:doh: You might wish to first try wetting,with distilled Water,the edges of the Humidor's cedar lining,both top and bottom. This could well, as mentioned by others,be all you'd need do to ensure that the Humidor's seal would allow the Humidity to reach the desired level. :smoke:


----------



## djangos

maxwell62 said:


> Forgot to mention this in prior post.:doh: You might wish to first try wetting,with distilled Water,the edges of the Humidor's cedar lining,both top and bottom. This could well, as mentioned by others,be all you'd need do to ensure that the Humidor's seal would allow the Humidity to reach the desired level. :smoke:


I actually did that yesterday when I started to reseason my humi......hopefully everything will go this time.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> If you want to see how accurate you are at 70% take some of your beeds and do the same test you did with your salt.


The hygro is holding steady at 70% with the beads! Those beads are something else....


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> The hygro is holding steady at 70% with the beads! Those beads are something else....


Thats great. That gives you a great point of ref.


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> That is the same way I feel lately..... I am down for a cigar any time, in fact i smoked the MB3 in a 36 deg weather in my hoodie..... people were looking at me as though I had lost it....


Oh yeah. Was High 20s last night. Diesel was fantastic again. My buddy loved it. I see a box purchase in our near future. I was in a sweater and overalls.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Oh yeah. Was High 20s last night. Diesel was fantastic again. My buddy loved it. I see a box purchase in our near future. I was in a sweater and overalls.


Can't wait till next week to try the UC.... anyways I think my humi is coming along nicely with the reseasoning..... Holding at about 75 now...


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Can't wait till next week to try the UC.... anyways I think my humi is coming along nicely with the reseasoning..... Holding at about 75 now...


Thats good. 75 showing is good. Keep that up for a few days. After about three I would take all the media out. Fan out the humidor close it up then with just the hydro.(placed on the bottom of the humi to get a better reading since himidity rises) and then leaveit closed for say 2 hours. If your reading around 70 Id say you are ready to rock 'n rool buddy.

UC detonation....t minus a few days and countin........:target:


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Thats good. 75 showing is good. Keep that up for a few days. After about three I would take all the media out. Fan out the humidor close it up then with just the hydro.(placed on the bottom of the humi to get a better reading since himidity rises) and then leaveit closed for say 2 hours. If your reading around 70 Id say you are ready to rock 'n rool buddy.
> 
> UC detonation....t minus a few days and countin........:target:


T minus 2 days to 'detonation'  I am super excited...


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> T minus 2 days to 'detonation'  I am super excited...


I may have to smoke one Monday too!!! :smoke:


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> I may have to smoke one Monday too!!! :smoke:


I see you are in Illinois..... How far are you from Chicago? Maybe someday we can smoke one together....


----------



## shannensmall

If you do decide to go the weather stripping rout, felt works great.


----------



## djangos

shannensmall said:


> If you do decide to go the weather stripping rout, felt works great.


Thanks for the info...... I was just going to Lowes to look at some in a while...... Have you used it yourself?


----------



## djangos

djangos said:


> Thanks for the info...... I was just going to Lowes to look at some in a while...... Have you used it yourself?


Now it is at 80% and I have taken the sponge and media out.......now it is resting with the hygro maintaining about 78%......going as planned....


----------



## shannensmall

Looks like you got it sorted out. In responce to your question, yes I have used it. Well and tackle box latches. You can see it in use in the pics in this thread. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/279034-my-humble-humidor.html


----------



## djangos

shannensmall said:


> Looks like you got it sorted out. In responce to your question, yes I have used it. Well and tackle box latches. You can see it in use in the pics in this thread. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/279034-my-humble-humidor.html


It's too early to say.... It's already dropped 2 points in the last couple of hours....I will keep you posted. I am hoping that this will solve itself......but if it is indeed a seal issue then I will have to look at other things. BTW that is a real nifty humidor, is the felt on the lid and the box as well? Congratulations on such a sweet humi!


----------



## shannensmall

Thanks for he compliment. The felt is just around the base. It holds humidity without the latches buckled. When I built it I wasn't sure if it would so I put the latches on, and besides I liked the way they looked on it.


----------



## djangos

shannensmall said:


> Thanks for he compliment. The felt is just around the base. It holds humidity without the latches buckled. When I built it I wasn't sure if it would so I put the latches on, and besides I liked the way they looked on it.


I think I will go look at th efelt this evening. The humidity seems to have dropped to 73%. I have replaced the beads this morning and I will see what it is tomorrow morning. Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## djangos

Now it has dropped again to 65% in the presence of 70% beads which are about half wet. The beads are already turning color. I really think I am dealing with a seal problem....I am off to look at some felt weather stripping.....


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> I see you are in Illinois..... How far are you from Chicago? Maybe someday we can smoke one together....


I'm about 45 min out side of chicago. I'm down for a cigar almost anytime.

Are you openning it up to look at the hydo alot? With the beads & hydro in how long have you left it closed befoe you took a reading?


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> T minus 2 days to 'detonation'  I am super excited...


How did you end up enjoying The Diesel UC?


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> How did you end up enjoying The Diesel UC?


It was incredible..... One of the most even burns I have seen and also thick ash that just stays on. Great progression of flavor, but I was lightheaded towards the middle.....

Are you east or west of Chicago? I am planning a visit this summer...


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> It was incredible..... One of the most even burns I have seen and also thick ash that just stays on. Great progression of flavor, but I was lightheaded towards the middle.....
> 
> Are you east or west of Chicago? I am planning a visit this summer...


East.....Between Eligin and aurora


----------



## Big Bull

Howis your humidity holding now? Improving I hope.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Howis your humidity holding now? Improving I hope.


Actually it is kind of holding at about 67% with the 70% beads now for the last 2 days. I am happy with this. If it starts to trend down again then I am in trouble....:banghead:


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Actually it is kind of holding at about 67% with the 70% beads now for the last 2 days. I am happy with this. If it starts to trend down again then I am in trouble....:banghead:


Is that with just the beads or with your sticks inside as well?


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Is that with just the beads or with your sticks inside as well?


No sticks yet.... They are still in my Tupperware...


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Actually it is kind of holding at about 67% with the 70% beads now for the last 2 days. I am happy with this. If it starts to trend down again then I am in trouble....:banghead:


This is a more then acceptable range. How long has it been at that range?


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> This is a more then acceptable range. How long has it been at that range?


A little over two days.....


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> A little over two days.....


If its still there when you get home I think it's safe to give it another go and pile the stick back in. I'd wipe some more distiled water around the rim to help it swell up a little more. Some times you need to do this multiple times. Just use a barely damp cloth and do it maybe do it a few times over a 6 hour period(giving it time to take in the moisture).

Just an idea:hmm:


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> If its still there when you get home I think it's safe to give it another go and pile the stick back in. I'd wipe some more distiled water around the rim to help it swell up a little more. Some times you need to do this multiple times. Just use a barely damp cloth and do it maybe do it a few times over a 6 hour period(giving it time to take in the moisture).
> 
> Just an idea:hmm:


Will do......hopefully it is still at 67 when I get back....


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Will do......hopefully it is still at 67 when I get back....


Let me know and we'll go from there. I have a felling it'll be spot on.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Let me know and we'll go from there. I have a felling it'll be spot on.


Not too shabby, it was at 66%. I guess it is time to add the sticks and wait..


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Not too shabby, it was at 66%. I guess it is time to add the sticks and wait..


Def. time. It'll jump up to maybe more then 70. Don't be alarmed by this as the square footage that is open has changed and your beads will catch up.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Def. time. It'll jump up to maybe more then 70. Don't be alarmed by this as the square footage that is open has changed and your beads will catch up.


Good thing you reminded me about that, I had all but forgotten about the loss in volume!! Let's see how this goes..


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Good thing you reminded me about that, I had all but forgotten about the loss in volume!! Let's see how this goes..


I'm sure It'll go fine. I found the longer I have been doing this the less anal I got about readings and the such. I like my sticks closer to the 65% range anyways.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> I'm sure It'll go fine. I found the longer I have been doing this the less anal I got about readings and the such. I like my sticks closer to the 65% range anyways.


The more I read, I get the feeling that 65% is probably the best and the CCs need only 60% (not that I have any )......... but I will be happy if the 70 beads keep my box at around 65-67.


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> The more I read, I get the feeling that 65% is probably the best and the CCs need only 60% (not that I have any )......... but I will be happy if the 70 beads keep my box at around 65-67.


Thats were mine sit at. And that is also the feeling I have been getting the last few tears of reading from PUFF.


----------



## Big Bull

djangos; CCs need only 60% (not that I have any ;))......... QUOTE said:


> Well the month is about to begin....who knows what the mail man may bring?:eyebrows::beerchug::dunno:


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> djangos; CCs need only 60% (not that I have any ;))......... QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the month is about to begin....who knows what the mail man may bring?:eyebrows::beerchug::dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have been looking around.....this is an expensive hobby, for sure....
Click to expand...


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Big Bull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have been looking around.....this is an expensive hobby, for sure....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is a such thing as a inexpensive hobby
Click to expand...


----------



## djangos

Well said! I also like single malt scotch! and good beer! and all of this is supposedly bad for you! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Well said! I also like single malt scotch! and good beer! and all of this is supposedly bad for you! :new_all_coholic:


....as far as i'm concerned if your enjoying yourself and happy your doing just fine.


----------



## djangos

The 40 odd sticks are in...... You were right theRH did go down to 58%. No matter, I will update you in the morning.


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> The 40 odd sticks are in...... You were right theRH did go down to 58%. No matter, I will update you in the morning.


I would have thought it would have spiked actually......don't open it in the morning. Wait till tomorrow night. Give it some time to adjust. Some times the more you check...ie open the humidor, the more you are making it rebound as well as lose humidity.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> I would have thought it would have spiked actually......don't open it in the morning. Wait till tomorrow night. Give it some time to adjust. Some times the more you check...ie open the humidor, the more you are making it rebound as well as lose humidity.


It's a good thing I read this before I went to my humidor then..... I will update you in the evening.


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> It's a good thing I read this before I went to my humidor then..... I will update you in the evening.


It's just nice to give a little me time to your beads and humidor so they can get re-aquanted.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> It's just nice to give a little me time to your beads and humidor so they can get re-aquanted.


The RH is upto 65% and I think we are good, I think it was indeed the lack of proper seasoning....


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> The RH is upto 65% and I think we are good, I think it was indeed the lack of proper seasoning....


Cool. Just tried to keep it closed up as much as possible. I'm sure it's going to keep sucking in some moisture for a while. 65 rh is good. Checking it every hour or 2 can actually hurt what your doing. If you can go a day or more with out openning it for a while it will help stabilize everything a little better.

Good to hear you are getting on the up and up.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Cool. Just tried to keep it closed up as much as possible. I'm sure it's going to keep sucking in some moisture for a while. 65 rh is good. Checking it every hour or 2 can actually hurt what your doing. If you can go a day or more with out openning it for a while it will help stabilize everything a little better.
> 
> Good to hear you are getting on the up and up.


I am keeping it shut for the next 24 hours....


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> I am keeping it shut for the next 24 hours....


WORD....

Just do a little :beerchug:and a little:smoke: with some friends and the time will go by fast.


----------



## Big Bull

Big Bull said:


> WORD....
> 
> Just do a little :beerchug:and a little:smoke: with some friends and the time will go by fast.


And dont forget to give them the:target:


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> And dont forget to give them the:target:


the big :target: coming up this weekend!!


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> the big :target: coming up this weekend!!


Light it up!!! You'll see a lot of:jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Light it up!!! You'll see a lot of:jaw::jaw::jaw:


LOL! I hope so!


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Actually it is kind of holding at about 67% with the 70% beads now for the last 2 days. I am happy with this. If it starts to trend down again then I am in trouble....:banghead:


How is your current humi looking now Sandz?


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> How is your current humi looking now Sandz?


It is holding at around 63 now man.... But with 70 rh beads? What do I do?


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> It is holding at around 63 now man.... But with 70 rh beads? What do I do?


on another post of yours your using KL too? Is that right?


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> on another post of yours your using KL too? Is that right?


That is in my little 25-50 cigar Yukon humi...... That seems to be holding well..... But that humi was running at about 75 which I brought down to 67 with the dry KL......


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> That is in my little 25-50 cigar Yukon humi...... That seems to be holding well..... But that humi was running at about 75 which I brought down to 67 with the dry KL......


Gotcha. Your a 2 Humi man

.......hmmm

How many beads do you have in there?


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Gotcha. Your a 2 Humi man
> 
> .......hmmm
> 
> How many beads do you have in there?


Soon to be three  but in my 100 count I have four ounces in two holders... Is that too little? I am way above as per the heartfelt site......


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Soon to be three  but in my 100 count I have four ounces in two holders... Is that too little? I am way above as per the heartfelt site......


no thats a good amount.


----------



## Big Bull

I don't remember this.....how long did you reseason? And what RH did it get up too?


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> no thats a good amount.


Then what is the issue I wonder??


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> I don't remember this.....how long did you reseason? And what RH did it get up too?


I reseasoned for about 4 days...... And it held for about 3 days....


----------



## Big Bull

.....lets try a little side project. You have sticks without cello?


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> .....lets try a little side project. You have sticks without cello?


I can take a few out of their covers.....


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> I can take a few out of their covers.....


Never mind then. I was going to sayif you did you can take afew sticks,put them in a baggy or tuppeware with your hydro and get a reading of were your sticks are.

But ther reading your are getting are in a acceptable range. As long asyour in the 60's range. Close to the middle you should be just fine.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Never mind then. I was going to sayif you did you can take afew sticks,put them in a baggy or tuppeware with your hydro and get a reading of were your sticks are.
> 
> But ther reading your are getting are in a acceptable range. As long asyour in the 60's range. Close to the middle you should be just fine.


Hmmmm that is a good idea.... Should I try that with some sticks anyway?


----------



## djangos

The rh fell one point this morning, but the beads are getting a little opaque, so I refilled it this morning. Hope fully there is not too much of a leak


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> The rh fell one point this morning, but the beads are getting a little opaque, so I refilled it this morning. Hope fully there is not too much of a leak


Did you over saturate you beads maybe when you first used them? And wash off the salts?
You use a spray bottle or something similar with them?


----------



## Herf N Turf

Blue masking tape.

It will improve the seal and won't leave a residue.

Never wipe down the seal of a humidor, unless your intent is to warp it.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Did you over saturate you beads maybe when you first used them? And wash off the salts?
> You use a spray bottle or something similar with them?


No, I used the little syringe thing that he sells on his site..... And I only saturated like 50% of the beads......


----------



## djangos

Herf N Turf said:


> Blue masking tape.
> 
> It will improve the seal and won't leave a residue.
> 
> Never wipe down the seal of a humidor, unless your intent is to warp it.


I never wipe down the interiors, in fact I used your method to reseason the humi. I will give the masking tape a try. How do I apply the tape?


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> No, I used the little syringe thing that he sells on his site..... And I only saturated like 50% of the beads......


Good. that's one variable down.


----------



## Herf N Turf

djangos said:


> I never wipe down the interiors, in fact I used your method to reseason the humi. I will give the masking tape a try. How do I apply the tape?


Depends. Around the lip is best. If the lip's in the lid, then around the lid. If it's on the body, then there.

Rather than a syringe, get a fine, pump mister from a beauty supply, or Walgreen's.


----------



## Big Bull

Herf N Turf said:


> Depends. Around the lip is best. If the lip's in the lid, then around the lid. If it's on the body, then there.
> 
> Rather than a syringe, get a fine, pump mister from a beauty supply, or Walgreen's.


+1 on the spray bottle over the syringe.

The Master Has Arriverd....go HERF...go Herf:banana:


----------



## djangos

Herf N Turf said:


> Depends. Around the lip is best. If the lip's in the lid, then around the lid. If it's on the body, then there.
> 
> Rather than a syringe, get a fine, pump mister from a beauty supply, or Walgreen's.


Will do Herf!! Thanks for the advice. I am getting a mister and masking tape on the way back from work..... I hate not being to give you guys bumps!!


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> +1 on the spray bottle over the syringe.
> 
> The Master Has Arriverd....go HERF...go Herf:banana:


Damn I wish I knew as much as you guys!!


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Damn I wish I knew as much as you guys!!


Trust me when I say you will learn all you need to learn and then some.


----------



## Big Bull

how is the humi looking now? still in the 63% to 65% range?:bump:


----------



## djangos

Surprisingly kind of........ It is at 63. But why is it not going upto 70 as it is supposed to, I wonder........


----------



## jswaykos

djangos said:


> Surprisingly kind of........ It is at 63. But why is it not going upto 70 as it is supposed to, I wonder........


Forgive me for not reading the entire thread, BUT... I believe beads are set to maintain their stated rh level in an AIR TIGHT container, like tupperware. This is at least true for the boveda packs. The 'problem', if you want to call it that, is that humidors are NOT air tight, nor should they be. You do need some exchange of air, however minimal. The wood in humidors allows for this.

So your 70 rh beads probably will never maintain 70rh in a wooden humi, rather a few percentage points lower.

Again, without reading the entire thread... how many sticks do you have? A large humi with minimal sticks will be tough to maintain, since the cigars act as humidification units, too. Make sure your humi is in as cool a location in your house/apartment/whatever, too - the ambient environment will impact it's temperature and humidity levels, too.


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Surprisingly kind of........ It is at 63. But why is it not going upto 70 as it is supposed to, I wonder........


Well Sandz....I would just let it ride. If your sitting in that range and it holds I owuldn'y worry about it. Just enjoy your smokes......and alll the ones on there way. It should hold you over till the one you are customizing comes in.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Well Sandz....I would just let it ride. If your sitting in that range and it holds I owuldn'y worry about it. Just enjoy your smokes......and alll the ones on there way. It should hold you over till the one you are customizing comes in.


Well I am going to..... May try the masking tape if it doesn't continue to hold..... I already got the mister as you guys suggested.


----------



## djangos

jswaykos said:


> Forgive me for not reading the entire thread, BUT... I believe beads are set to maintain their stated rh level in an AIR TIGHT container, like tupperware. This is at least true for the boveda packs. The 'problem', if you want to call it that, is that humidors are NOT air tight, nor should they be. You do need some exchange of air, however minimal. The wood in humidors allows for this.
> 
> So your 70 rh beads probably will never maintain 70rh in a wooden humi, rather a few percentage points lower.
> 
> Again, without reading the entire thread... how many sticks do you have? A large humi with minimal sticks will be tough to maintain, since the cigars act as humidification units, too. Make sure your humi is in as cool a location in your house/apartment/whatever, too - the ambient environment will impact it's temperature and humidity levels, too.


I have about 45 sticks in the humi (it's a 100 count, at least that is what it says). I Am going to put in 10 more sticks tomorrow (Benn that would be the MOWs) that I was holding off to see the rh.... I can hold off if that helps.


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> I have about 45 sticks in the humi (it's a 100 count, at least that is what it says). I Am going to put in 10 more sticks tomorrow (Benn that would be the MOWs) that I was holding off to see the rh.... I can hold off if that helps.


Just put them in brother. It can only cange it for the better.


----------



## SmokinSpider

I did the dollar bill test on my humi when I first got it and it passed except for the rear seal, the one with the hinges. I use a single layer of masking tape on the lid and BAM it passed the test. Has been keeping perfect humidity since.


----------



## djangos

SmokinSpider said:


> I did the dollar bill test on my humi when I first got it and it passed except for the rear seal, the one with the hinges. I use a single layer of masking tape on the lid and BAM it passed the test. Has been keeping perfect humidity since.


Will give it a try brother.....


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Will give it a try brother.....


+1

Sandz, I would definitely do the doller test again

:ranger:<=me waiting to see how it does


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> +1
> 
> Sandz, I would definitely do the doller test again
> 
> :ranger:<=me waiting to see how it does


I am going to hold off on the masking tape for now, it seems to be holding the 63% very steadily..... The dollar test is not the best, it does come out very easily.


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> I am going to hold off on the masking tape for now, it seems to be holding the 63% very steadily..... The dollar test is not the best, it does come out very easily.


If you got the room you can add more media to it. My bring you up....Any pictures yet of the new Humi......Hmmmmmm?


----------



## djangos

It's stocked now after I added the mow to it...... Waiting for the new humi to be done...... No pics yet from him..... All I know is that it is done and is in the finishing shop for the final touches and apparently takes the longest....


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> It's stocked now after I added the mow to itQUOTE]
> 
> Gotcha....I'm looking at Tupperwar when I get off work tonight. Going to target. Didn't reallt like the ones I saw at Wal-mart the other day.


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> djangos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's stocked now after I added the mow to itQUOTE]
> 
> Gotcha....I'm looking at Tupperwar when I get off work tonight. Going to target. Didn't reallt like the ones I saw at Wal-mart the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a cooler! that way it will be some tim ebefore an upgrade is needed....
Click to expand...


----------

